# Double in WC



## Pintail (Nov 28, 2012)

So we have our WC in just a few short weeks. I have signed my boy up for it. We have not really introduced doubles and am looking for some tips on the best way to get started with this concept. 


Thanks!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you going to the So Berkshire GRC event in September?


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

The way we introduced a double was by first throwing a single, after retrieving the single we then did a double by first throwing the single again and then throwing the second mark. This way you have a new mark and a memory mark.
I also started out in a mowed field or short cover to make it easier to start with.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

How old is this dog? What training? Through formal Basics?

EvanG


----------



## Pintail (Nov 28, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Are you going to the So Berkshire GRC event in September?


We were but my friend went ahead and scheduled his wedding for the same day. We are going down to PA in a few weeks to visit some friends and will be running in Ohio.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

If you haven't taught your dog to retrieve as an act of memory, start there.






EvanG


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice of you to post that video Evan.

I have been on youtube and your website several times in the last week looking for videos and cant seem to find them. I thought it odd as about a month to a month and a half ago I viewed several. Have they been moved? I have about 4 or 5 of your dvds but these did not cover the question I had. We are through but for future reference where can I find them? 

On another note, we spent the morning "debolting" Valentino. I think it went well... about as well as can be expected with Mr. Hardhead.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Darndest thing! You Tube recently did a re-design on their channels. When they did mine they inadvertently dumped all 49 of my videos. I'm in the process of reloading them now. It will take at least a week to get them all back up. Thanks for asking. :wavey:

EvanG


----------



## Pintail (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Evan


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

EvanG said:


> I'm in the process of reloading them now. It will take at least a week to get them all back up. Thanks for asking. :wavey:
> 
> EvanG


 
Thanks much!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Anytime guys & gals! Always glad to help. I've reloaded 7 videos so far.

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?o=U

I'll post a link from my site when I have more loaded.

EvanG


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Klamath Gold said:


> Very nice of you to post that video Evan.
> 
> I have been on youtube and your website several times in the last week looking for videos and cant seem to find them. I thought it odd as about a month to a month and a half ago I viewed several. Have they been moved? I have about 4 or 5 of your dvds but these did not cover the question I had. We are through but for future reference where can I find them?
> 
> On another note, we spent the morning "debolting" Valentino. I think it went well... about as well as can be expected with Mr. Hardhead.


So far we have 13 videos back up on our new You Tube channel. Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?o=U

More to come.

EvanG


----------

